# a light right were you need it



## chuck foster (Feb 5, 2012)

i cobbled this up a few days ago and thought you might like to see it, not much to see but it might be useful to some one.

it started out life as one of those lights that has straps and you wear it on you head.
i cut the straps off and glued it to a scrap of aluminum that was fitted to an old magnetic base.







it has three settings and this next picture shows setting number one






and here is setting number three






it has proven to be very useful on the lathe, i just stick it onto of the turret tool post and shine light right on the tool bit so i can see what is happening.
it will be very useful on the mill............or any where you need light.

chuck


----------



## peatoluser (Feb 6, 2012)

I like it. small, versatile and no 240 volt trailing cables in the way. will have to make me one.
thanks for posting the idea.

yours
peter


----------



## bvd1940 (Feb 6, 2012)

Good idea Chuck, might just have to try one of them thar hummers out ;D


----------



## Swede (Feb 10, 2012)

Neat! These modern battery-operated LED lights have a lot of potential for us machinist types. I wish the light they emitted was less blue... maybe the makers can combine yellow and white into the LED array to make the light a bit warmer. But regardless, light is light, and you can never have too much. I love the way it can be adjusted.


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 16, 2012)

That might be just what I have been looking for. Thanks Chuck, another one coming up (or maybe more than one)

Jim


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 16, 2012)

well guys lets see some pictures of what you have come up with 

i liked the first one so much i made a second one, the big one for the lathe and a smaller one for the mill.
one for the layout table might be a good idea as well ??

chuck


----------



## peatoluser (Mar 8, 2012)

well, with so many 'irons in the fire' and not much shed time , it took me longer to cobble together than expected. the head lamp was 2.99 from TKMAXX , the lock line was scrounged and the magnet ( I think from a gear box) came from a salvage yard. The magnets a bit weak and won't hold it horizontally and I really should have bought a better headlamp but it works O.K. I've fitted a few metal brackets on the shelf (you can see one by the drill) to give some versatility in moving it around. Oncee again , thanks for the original idea Chuck


----------



## Philipintexas (May 19, 2012)

Clever idea, I found a unique virtue to the blue light emitted by LED, I do a small amount of powder-coating and the blue light really helps inspect the powder coverage prior to heating. I think it reflects off the metal under the powder and shows any lightly covered areas or missed spots.


----------

